# Remember me? Help with labs



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!
It's been awhile since I checked in but I have some new labs and would love some input.
Labs / range

TSH .01 /.34-5.6
Free T3 5.9. /2.2-4.3
T4 1.88. /.57-1.25

Ultrasound showed multiple small nodules which now have a blood supply.
My endo was a little floored by my results and said I must be feeling horrible but honestly I've felt much worse in the past. 
She wanted to do a scan and I asked about other options as I just had skin cancer on my neck and even the ultrasound was hard.
She gave me the option to wait 4 weeks and check labs again. She isn't sure if it's just a swing with hashi's (which I've felt before) or if it's turning into graves.

What do you think? I'm currently unmedicated and have had symptoms for years.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So you're on no thyroid medications at all? You are very hyper--did the doctor not recommend methimazole or PTU? Has she ever run antibody tests on you?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, you are VERY hyperthyroid. That can be dangerous for your heart. How's your heart rate? Any palpitations?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

The doctor didn't mention any meds yet. 
Yes I've tested positive high for thyroglobulin antibodies. TPO's in range. My ANA is always positive and I've been told it can test positive with hashimotos or I may have another auto-immune disease unknown. Also my smooth muscle antibodies are high and I was told I would develop auto-immune hepatitis. Liver biopsy was normal.
I have had heart palpitations at night and wake up sweaty but it goes away.

On a less serious note, when does the weight loss kick in when hyper. I'm still trying to lose the weight I gained while hypo
My labs have always been in range in the past minus the antibodies.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have they ever tested TSI or Trab? Those are the ones that can indicate Graves.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Originally I believe TPO was negative but I'm not sure if I've ever had My TSI tested. I'm going to go through my labs tomorrow as I'm crashing big time now.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I found my labs from 2012. Trab was negative, I don't see a test for TSI but that will be tested in 4 weeks.
Thanks


----------

